# VHT Special 6?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Anyone have any info on these amps? Has anyone played one or seen one in any Canadian stores?

The specs and price have me very interested:

Lot's of info around on the *Classic 6*, but not as much around about the *Special 6*, which seems a fair amount cheaper.

VHT Amplification












> Boutique amp players will love the Special 6’s combination of handwired tube goodness, unique features and unparalleled value. The mod-friendly Special 6 is easy to customize for home amp builders and tube amp enthusiasts.
> 
> The Special 6 gets its powerful tube sound from one 12AX7 preamp tube and one 6V6 output tube. It boasts a footswitchable Gain Boost feature that significantly expands its range of tones -- it's the only amp in its class that excels at both clean and overdriven tones, and it's the only amp in its class to offer a footswitchable boost. With the Gain Boost, players can instantly toggle between clean rhythm tones and overdriven leads, essentially duplicating the footswitchable functions of a 2-channel amp in an all-tube, handwired, simple, 2-knob package.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

You can't really go wrong with a "Champ" no matter what they call it. My guess is the 10" speaker and SS rectification gives it a more "modern" feel and sound. Haven't tried one or even heard of these before now, but the small "vintage/boutique style amp" waters are getting pretty crowded very quickly. Doing your homework is a must!

Shawn.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;kHwGPppbwq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHwGPppbwq0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> You can't really go wrong with a "Champ" no matter what they call it. My guess is the 10" speaker and SS rectification gives it a more "modern" feel and sound. Haven't tried one or even heard of these before now, but the small "vintage/boutique style amp" waters are getting pretty crowded very quickly. Doing your homework is a must!
> 
> Shawn.


As you said, having a 6V6 is fairly unique in this price range though. I have heard these are in the $200 range. Combine that with the boost and the 10" speaker and it's got a bit of an edge. I am normally not interested in all the low watt amps, but this one definitely has me interested.

jimi, I saw that demo but it's one of the few out there. I am looking for some people have had some first hand experience ideally. And with something besides a Strat.


----------



## Will Chen (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's another vid done by yours truly...

[video=youtube;JYg0_89eRR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYg0_89eRR8[/video]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did the VHT who made Steve Fryette change VHT To Fryette amps use start to use the old VHT logo? Or is this a steven fryette amp, under the old VHT name?


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that looks and sounds great I may have to grab one of these


----------



## Will Chen (Jul 15, 2009)

Budda said:


> Did the VHT who made Steve Fryette change VHT To Fryette amps use start to use the old VHT logo? Or is this a steven fryette amp, under the old VHT name?


The Music Link now owns the logo and trade dress of the VHT brand. All amp designs and other intellectual property remain the property of Mr Fryette. This is a new amp design in no way associated with Mr Fryette. We should remember that no one forced Mr Fryette into the initial deal which resulted in the transfer of the VHT brand and it was settled in court presumably acceptably to both parties (the documents are sealed). The old VHT (as well as the current Fryette amps) never made an amp the average musician could afford...


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

hey will glad you found this place, still rocking the bugera? hows that working....

the new vht special 6 is a nice unit from what I have been reading, im totally into low watt amps, they are so much fun!


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

My Special 6 combo just arrived today, but I won't get to play it before Sunday as I had it shipped to my parents'. I'll post an update once I get to fool around with it.

Best price I got in Canada was Mojo Music in Oakville, Ontario. 269.99$ plus shipping & taxes. Send Peter an email if you're interested.


----------

